# Re-entering Corona



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Though I'd enter Corona again since the last time I did, he wasn't in the contest for some reason...

Sadly he's not around anymore. He was one of my fiesty favourites, a real aggressive Petsmart boy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Awesome lookin!


----------



## Duncan13 (Nov 7, 2010)

Love the colors!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

Oh myyy... SO beautiful!


----------



## jrad4real (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow thats awesome colors!!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice! =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Petsmart? He looks like an aquabid fish to me! lol He's stunning!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks guys.  Do wish he was still around though, he was a great fish.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful!!!!
Good luck, I think he deserves it


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Always loved him!! He's gorgeous!


----------

